# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Oxygen router - Advice of charge

## siagris

Εημερωνω ότι όλες οι νέες συνδέσεις vobb δεν περιέχουν το service που είχαν από την αρχή όλα τα netmod και ήταν η ενδιειξη χρέωσης των μονάδων , αφορούσε isdn συσκευές αλλα και τηλεφωνικά κέντρα 
Πρέπει να καλέσετε για να το τοποθετήσουν , με αρκετή υπομονή και επιμονή βέβαια .

----------


## georgep138

Εχω ακόμα metmod, πως μπορώ να βλέπω τις χρεώσεις ?

----------


## siagris

Αν έχεις netmod , έπρεπε να είχες το strive του advice of charge ενεργοποιημένο στην γραμμή σου
Αν δεν το έχεις πάρε 13888 και δωστο παραγγελία, όχι βλαβη
Θα στο βάλουν άμεσα
Το πρόβλημα ειναι όταν βάλεις oxygen , τότε έχουν λίγη δυσκολία να το βάλουν 
Αν έχεις πρόβλημα πες μου

----------


## georgep138

Το έχω το nedmod εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
Τι είναι αυτό που λες : strive ?
Μετά την ενεργοποίηση, πως και που θα βλέπω τις χρεώσεις ?
Σ΄ ευχαριστώ

----------


## siagris

εννοουσα service
θα βλεπεις τις χρεωσεις σε μια isdn συσκευη ή σε μια εφαρμογη κεντρου ή αλλης συσκευες που θα ενημερωνεται απο τον οτε

----------


## georgep138

Το Advice of charge, εξακολουθεί ο ΟΤΕ να το παρέχει και τώρα, σε ISDN συνδέσεις ?

----------


## siagris

Φυσικά ακόμη και σε vobb

----------


## Panagioths

Σε vobb πως ακριβώς ενεργοποιείται; Στις κλασσικές isdn γινόταν μέσω του D channel της γραμμής..

----------


## siagris

Το στέλνει το Ims κέντρο του ΟΤΕ μέσω άλλου πρωτοκόλλου

----------


## Panagioths

Άρα μπορούν να καταργηθούν και κάτι αρχαιες γραμμές που στέλνουν παλμούς για χρεώσεις κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο;

----------


## siagris

Να αμε, και από ότι του δουλεύω εδώ και καιρό λειτουργεί μια χαρά σε όλα τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα

----------


## GeorgeS21

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα.Καλλα Χριστογεννα σε ολους!
Θελω να ρωτησω κατι για το oxygen router του ΟΤΕ:Στο πισω panel των επαφων διπλα στη θυρα S0 εχει αλλη μια που λεγεται ext sync.Μεσα το manual λεει οτι ειναι ISDN BRI synchronization port και μπορει μεσω αυτης να συνδεθει το router με ενα αλλο oxygen router ή ενα ISDN NTU χρησιμοποιώντας ενα accessory που δεν περιλαμβανεται στο κουτι του router.Μηπως εκει δινει σημα ISDN BRI U;Και τι accessory μπορει να ειναι αυτο; 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## georgep138

> Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα.Καλλα Χριστογεννα σε ολους!
> Θελω να ρωτησω κατι για το oxygen router του ΟΤΕ:Στο πισω panel των επαφων διπλα στη θυρα S0 εχει αλλη μια που λεγεται ext sync.Μεσα το manual λεει οτι ειναι ISDN BRI synchronization port και μπορει μεσω αυτης να συνδεθει το router με ενα αλλο oxygen router ή ενα ISDN NTU χρησιμοποιώντας ενα accessory που δεν περιλαμβανεται στο κουτι του router.Μηπως εκει δινει σημα ISDN BRI U;Και τι accessory μπορει να ειναι αυτο; 
> Ευχαριστω.


Αυτό θέλω να ρωτήσω και εγώ, μήπως εκεί μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε ένα netMod ?

----------


## emeliss

Λογικά είναι αυτό που λέει. Για εξωτερικό χρονισμό. Δεν χρειάζεται να βάλετε κάτι εκεί, ούτε δουλεύει ως S0.

----------


## georgep138

> Λογικά είναι αυτό που λέει. Για εξωτερικό χρονισμό. Δεν χρειάζεται να βάλετε κάτι εκεί, ούτε δουλεύει ως S0.


Τι κάνει, που και γιατί χρειάζεται, αυτός ο εξωτερικός συγχρονισμός ?

----------


## emeliss

Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν βάζω το χέρι στην φωτιά γιατί δεν το έχω δουλέψει.

Γενικά, το ISDN είναι σύγχρονο, έχει δηλαδή ρολόι. Αυτό μεταφέρεται από την μια συσκευή στην άλλη φτάνοντας στις τερματικές συσκευές με τοπολογια master-slave. Στα παραδοσιακά TDM δίκτυα αυτό γίνεται εύκολα ξεκινώντας από ένα ατομικό ρολόι. Όμως στο VoIP λείπει η ISDN γραμμή προς το ψηφιακό κέντρο και τον ρόλο του ρολογιού τον παίζει το τερματικό. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν configuration όπου κάποιες υπηρεσίες δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν καλά με το ρολόι που δίνει το ίδιο και υπάρχει ανάγκη χρονισμού του από άλλη πηγή, οπότε ο κατασκευαστής το έχει προβλέψει.

----------


## astbox

Λογικά είναι για τις περιπτώσεις που για κάποιο λόγο πρέπει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που συνδέεται στην s0 να δίνει ρολόι στο isdn κύκλωμα και όχι το oxygen.
Πιθανόν για περιπτώσεις legacy isdn κέντρων. Εσύ κάρφωσε το καλώδιο σου στην s0 και δούλεψε από εκεί.

----------


## GeorgeS21

Μαλλον εκει μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε ενα netmod και να διατηρηθει η καλωδιωση που ηδη υπαρχει απο το να παρουμε S0 απο το router.

- - - Updated - - -

Μηπως αραγε μπορουμε ετσι να κρατησουμε τη συνδεση που ηδη υπαρχει και στο S0 στο router να συνδεσουμε και ενα κεντρο επιπλεον;

----------


## astbox

Μόνο ο πάροχος μπορεί να πει σίγουρα. Όποιος θέλει ας μιλήσει με την υποστήριξη να τον ενημερώσουν. :Embarassed:

----------


## GeorgeS21

Αυτο το εξαρτημα που λεει οτι χρειαζεται να χρησιμοιποιηθει για αυτη την θυρα(ext sync) τι μπορει να ειναι αραγε;

----------


## kostass1us

Η θύρα αυτή είναι για να πάρει το oxygen χρονισμό μόνο από εξωτερική πηγή, πχ netmode ή άλλο oxygen. Προς ενημέρωση το aoc δεν δουλεύει σε fritzbox 7590

----------

